# Travel Destinations > Europe >  How do i activate espn on roku?

## selena142

Open espn.com/activate on your system or mobile device. Type the activation code display on your Roku and click on the Continue button. From the select provider screen,choose your cable, satellite, or streaming TV service provider. You will be asked to check-in together with your TV service provider credentials.The ESPN Roku channel features live ESPN TV programming along with live sporting events and full replays, sports news, clips and game highlights. Additional live sports can be watched by adding the ESPN+ subscription service to your ESPN account for $4. you prefer.

----------

